# hi speed 4 way flashers



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

i seen a construction truck on the road that had it's 4 ways on and they were sharp,noticeable.i seen them on un marked cop cars. were can i get them?
did anybody ever install them?
anthony


----------



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

Do you mean strobes?

Eric


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Probably LED lights. They are available for limited applications, or you can buy universal lights for dump trucks, flatbeds etc.

They are so noticeable because they illuminate within 1/100th of a second of power applied, vs 1/10 for traditional incandescent bulbs.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

yes i think they are called strobes.
they take the place of your 4-ways.
ant


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

try galls or look at the gote catalog online.They have led strobes and rear stops lights.


----------



## summitgroundskeeping (Feb 20, 2001)

*Go to a*

seach engine and look up police car kits, head light flasher, ect. But remember, those kits can be costly $$$$$.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*AW Direct*

http://www.awdirect.com

Commonly called wig wags, on State troopers cars and a lot of State trucks, etc. They work great, we had them on a few tow trucks. They don't come cheap though!

I believe the kits are $300 plus, depending if you want just front or rear or both. They also sell them for use in the grill, bumpers, etc.

Hope this helps!

Oh yeah, I've had really great service using AWdirect and they have the LED's also. Lots of good truck and towing accessories.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kevin Pinhard (Apr 22, 2001)

*flashers*



> _Originally posted by ant _
> *i seen a construction truck on the road that had it's 4 ways on and they were sharp,noticeable.i seen them on un marked cop cars. were can i get them?
> did anybody ever install them?
> anIthony *


I have a 97 F350 and was looking for strobes this week! I found some that mount in with your hazard lights they don't replace them they mount beside them! I haven't got them yet so I can't say how good they are but the salesman told they are really noticeable> I found them at a local car stereo store where they sell the beefed up sound systems and also those neon lights you see on cars! The kit comes with two strobes and a controller that mounts under your dash to control how fast or slow the strobes go, cost $80.00. Two more strobe bulbs for the back were $50.00, cost of installation for them to install $50.00. So for less than $200.00 I could have high visability strobe flashers. I would think that if you went to any car stereo store where they sell those neon lights you should be able to find them, Hope this helps!!!!!


----------

